# Retraining to use potty pad



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Molly Willow just turned 4 Jan. 7th. As a baby she was trained to go on potty pads, so she would use them and also go outside. Then last March we moved downtown and since then she will not use the pads. It didn't bother me too much in the summer, except on days I wanted to sleep in. But now with subzero weather I desparately want her to use them again, if necessary... and I think it's necessary now! Anyhoo, I have taken the pads out with me, so they would have her urine on it and taken it back into the condo. Then I would take her to the pad and say "potty here", but still nothing. She just stares at me like I'm crazy. :blink: Does anyone have any ideas on how to teach her to use the pads again? Thanks!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I think you'll have to go back to whatever you did when she was a puppy. Whatever key phrases or words you used when you wanted her to go, and knew she had to go as you put her on the pad. So whatever your routine is now, for example in the morning, take her to the pad instead and encourage her to go potty. If/when she does reward her and do the good potty dance. I used to corral the T's with my legs if they tried to get off the pad when I knew they had to go. Just kept putting them back on the pad and telling them to go potty in a happy voice. 

I don't blame you for wanting her to be retrained to the pad. We live in a condo also. I am so glad that we don't have to go out into the lakefront wind and cold at this time of year. Good Luck! And stay warm!!! I feel so bad for all the doggies I've been seeing outside lifting their paws in the air, it's just too darn cold out there.

Debbie


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Have you tried some of the spray that attracts them to the pad?? I would also suggest you put her in a room with a couple pads and leave her in there with the door shut (like the bathroom). She will hopefully choose to go on the pad instead of the floor. And then do the potty dance and get the treats out!! You could also go back to some crate training.
Elizabeth


----------



## mmforever (Apr 13, 2005)

Thank you both for your replies. I guess I just have to get used to her looking at me like I'm crazy. She and I survived the subzero weather we recently had in Chicago. Hope you and your babies are doing well and keeping warm!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jst2Bsy (Aug 6, 2007)

QUOTE (Elizabeth @ Jan 17 2009, 06:24 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=707826


> Have you tried some of the spray that attracts them to the pad?? I would also suggest you put her in a room with a couple pads and leave her in there with the door shut (like the bathroom). She will hopefully choose to go on the pad instead of the floor. And then do the potty dance and get the treats out!! You could also go back to some crate training.
> Elizabeth [/B]



What spray? I am having the same problem with my 2 year old West-Malty.


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

I'd sure like to hear if you're successful with this. We will be in a high rise next winter, and it's going to be a pain to go down 23 floors whenever Coco needs to potty. I've thought about getting one of those boxes with grass in it for the balcony. Coco just quit going on the pee pads and wanted to go outside when she was quite young.


----------



## kirbyso (Jul 15, 2008)

What type of spray can you use to attract them to the wee wee pad?

My puppy is paper trained and all of a sudden he starts missing the paper and peeing everywhere in the house BUT the paper. I had to start taking out the wee wee pads but he still misses more than he should.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What surface does your dog urinate on outdoors? Dogs can be very particular. If it is grass, you can get an indoor grass potty for her and see if that doesn't do the trick.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

QUOTE (KirbySo @ Mar 5 2009, 12:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=739612


> What type of spray can you use to attract them to the wee wee pad?
> 
> My puppy is paper trained and all of a sudden he starts missing the paper and peeing everywhere in the house BUT the paper. I had to start taking out the wee wee pads but he still misses more than he should.[/B]


PETSMART has a spray that can be lightly be squirted on the pad that has an attractant in it. I can't remember the name but I think it is made by "simple solution"


----------

